
Facebook's Oculus must pay $500m in virtual reality lawsuit - kimsk112
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/feb/01/facebook-oculus-vr-lawsuit-zenimax
======
detaro
duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13544871](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13544871)

------
slitaz
Well played with the title Guardian!

